# The Daily Echo - Dave's Training Journal



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

*The Daily Echo - Dave's Training Journal*

Thanks for looking in my journal - my name is Dave and as you may be able to tell from my picture I run Echo Supplements. This thread will be my training diary so feel free to ask questions or tell me what you think I'm doing wrong lol.

*Current Stats*

Weight: 14st 11lb

Height: 5ft 11"

*Current Best Lifts*

Squat - 140kg

Bench - 110kg

Deadlift - 140kg

These are the standard lifts but I mainly use dumbells at the moment so don't expect the bench to go up much! My goal at the minute until I either reach 16st or get too fat is to bulk, I've been doing this for a few months now and added 8lb decent weight on. If I can carry this on until March-ish that would be great, my biggest problem is eating enough at the minute!

*Here is a pic of me a few years back before I started training...*










*
*

*And this is me a couple weeks ago - trying to get my chest up to scratch at the moment!*










*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*I will add this weeks training in now!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice mate, keep up the good work and good luck !!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

*Monday - Chest*


5mins Rowing, Abs

Flat Dumbell Press
-25kg x 12, 12, 12
-30kg x 8
-35kg x 8
-40kg x 8, 8, 6, 5

Machine Flye
- 65kg x 10
- 75kg x 8
- 80kg x 8
- 85kg x 6
- 80kg x 8

Flat Bench Press
- 60kg x 10, 8, 8, 8, 6, 7, 6 (45sec rest)

Machine Incline Press
- 10kg each side x 10
- 20kg each side x 7
- Failure, triceps had gone from last week!

Cables
- 25kg x 10
- 30kg x 8
- 35kg x 8
- 25kg x 10


Tues - Rest

Weds- Circuit


 10mins X-Train Warmup

 Circuit - 2 x as below:
- 1:30 round on heavy bag
- Pressups x 30
- Squats x 30
- Crunches x 40
- 45 degree leg hold x 60 sec
- 3:00min round on heavy bag
- Chins x 15
- Lunges x 30
- Reverse Curl x 30
- 90 degree leg hold x 60 sec

 Then a 2:30min round to finish off


Thurs - Back


 5mins rowing, abs

 Pullups x 5, 5, 5, 5

 Chins x 5, 5, 5, 5

 Parallel Pullups x 5, 5

 Deadlifts - 80kg x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8 - Legs very sore from last weeks squats!

 Barbell Underhand Row
- 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

 Pulldowns Behind Neck (slow reps)
- 50kg x 8, 8 8

 Alternate 1 Arm Row Machine
- 20kg x 10
- 40kg x 8, 8


Friday - Shoulders & Biceps - Note this would usually be 'arms' not biceps but was trying out a routine


 5mins Warmup + Abs

 DB Press
- 20kg x 10, 10, 10
- 25kg x 6/4, 5/5 (with the / being a rest/pause set)
- 15kg x 6

 DB Shrug
- 40kg x 8, 8, 8

 Bent Over Rear Raise
- 12.5kg x 8, 8
- 15kg x 8

 Side Lat Raise
- 10kg x 8, 8, 8

 Front Raise
- 10kg x 8, 8
- 7.5kg x 8

 2mins Rest

 Dumbell Curls - the pyramid below with NO rest inbetween sets (ie. 60 reps) - did the circuit 2 times, unbelievable burn lol
- 5kg x 12
- 7.5kg x 12
- 10kg x 12
- 7.5kg x 12
- 5kg x 12

 Preacher Curl + Squeeze
- 2 sets of 15 with the E-Z bar + 2.5kg each side (thats how fried my arms were!)

 Cross Chest Hammer Curls
- 2 sets of 12 with 10kg dumbells

 Concentration Curls to failure.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Nice mate, keep up the good work and good luck !!


Thanks! Once I get the hang of how the forum works I may be able to update it quicker - is there a way of replying so I can see the bullet points do you know or do I have to play with the code every time?


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Should be legs tomorrow but my knees and hips were pretty sore on thurs (hence the light deads) - might do a light, high rep session or may just do a circuit session. Joints are feeling OK today, the pain was in the week I ran out of fish oil caps (I know thats something of a joke given my job lol) - I never realised they had quite such a quick effect but I'm happy anyway!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Went for legs - did the workout below, I think I will give heavy squats and deads a miss until the new year as my lower back and knees are feeling a bit flimsy at the moment.


5mins X-Trainer Warmup, Abs

SLDL 
- 60kg x 10, 10, 10

Squats
- 60kg x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Front Squats - need a bit of practice, first time I've tried them
- Bar x 8, 40kg x 8

Barbell Lunges
- 40kg x 10 - gave up after 1 set, knees too sore

Standing Calf Raise
- 97kg x 12
- 106kg x 8
- 115kg x 8
- 124kg x 8
- 133kg x 8

ABS
- Crunches x 20
- Jackknife x 15
- Rev Curl x 20
- Woodchop @ 20kg x 10
- Cable Crunches @ 30kg x 10
- Pike Crunches x 20
- Decline Crunches x 10
- Hanging Leg Raise x 10


All ab work is really slow and strict, to maximise the time the muscles are under tension hence the low reps, trust me it was tough!!

Going to give my body a bit of a break until the new year and avoid heavy squatting and deadlifting as my joints and lower back feel quite sore during workouts at the minute, probably due to going too heavy (ego training) or crap form lol


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Got chest tomorrow really looking forward to it feeling confident! Biceps and calf muscles are a little sore from last week but neither should affect chest. Just had a massive home made pizza, loving the g/f's new hobby of making food from scratch - the first time I'm grateful to jamie oliver lol


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

YESTERDAY - MONDAY - CHEST

* Warmup + Abs

* Flat DB Press

o 25kg x 10, 10, 10

o 30kg x 10

o 35kg x 10

o 40kg x 8, 8, 8

* Flat DB Flye

o 15kg x 8, 8, 8

* Incline Bar Press

o 40kg x 12 (warmup)

o 60kg x 8, 8, 8, 8

* DB Pullovers

o 10kg x 8

o 15kg x 8

o 20kg x 8

o 25kg x 8

* DB Press - 15kg x 20, 10 to finish!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

TUESDAY - BACK

* T-Bar Row

o 20kg x 12

o 40kg x 10

o 50kg x 8

o 60kg x 8

o 70kg x 8

o 80kg x 4

o 40kg x 8

* Barbell Underhand Row

o 60kg x 8, 8, 8, 8

* Assisted Behind Neck Pullup

o 40lb x 5, 6, 5

* Cable Seated Row

o 50kg x 8

o 60kg x 8

o 70kg x 8

o 80kg x 8

o 90kg x 8

o 100kg x 6

* Wide Grip Overhand Barbell Row

o 40kg x 10, 8, 12

Really trying to feel the lats working hence the lowish weight, also giving my back a little break until after xmas!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

*Weds - Circuits *


X-Train 5mins

Circuit x 3 of:
- Squat x 20
- T-Pressup x 16
- Crunches x 20
- Lunges x 20
- Wide Press Up x 12
- Narrow Pressup x 12
- Reverse Curl x 20
- Jack-knifes x 20
- 3min Round on heavy bag

Then a round of sparring at the end


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Its COLD today! Had my hoodie off for all of 10mins then had to get it back on lol

CHEST

Warmup - 5mins X-Train, Abwork

DB Press @ 45 degrees

20kg x 10, 10, 10

30kg x 8, 8, 8

DB Press @ 30 degrees

30kg x 8, 8, 8

35kg x 8

DB Press @ Flat

35kg x 8, 6/2, 7/3

DB Pullover

20kg x 8, 8, 8

Machine Flye

60kg x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8 (30sec rest)

Bench Press

40kg x 10, 10

60kg x 8, 8

Cables

25kg x 10, 8, 8

Had a good session trying to really feel the muscles under tension all through the movement and pushed for a couple of reps I might not have in the past.

Cold was a bit crap and the music in the gym also crap so I found I had to keep rest to a minimum (1min max) to keep myself in the mood!


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Been looking at the forge-fitness flyer from my order - hell, I wish I had a gym like that round my way!

I take it thats where you train?


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah mate its wicked  Have you seen the website - http://forge-fitness.com - a bit out of date (The Forge will be opening in Oct 2008. lol) but its a great gym very friendly and my only complaint is the music is sometimes a little crap (barbie girl I kid you not recently)


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Gym wasn't open this morning - gutted - so I have spent 2 hours shovelling snow for a workout - bloody knackered.... only another 2 hours of shovelling to go lol


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

OK so I only have 3 days this week to train so doing a split - today is chest/back - can anyone guess whose book I've just been given as an early xmas present 

CHEST / BACK

* Bench

o 70kg x 10

o 80kg x 10

o 90kg x 8

o 100kg x 8 (1 spotted)

* DB incline Press

o 27.5kg x 10, 10

o 30kg x 8, 8

* DB Pullovers

o 20kg x 8, 8, 8

* Chin Ups - Aim was 50 reps, however many sets but only managed 25 here, did another 25 assisted quickly at the end!

* Bent Over BB Rows

o 60kg x 10, 8, 8, 8

* Deadlifts

o 60kg x 10

o 100kg x 6

o `10kg x 4

* Assisted Pullups - with 50lb assistance did the remaining 25

* Abs - 5 x 25 Crunches

Doing Shoulders + Arms tomorrow and Legs + Lower Back on Weds, then if it will stop snowing for 10 minutes driving to Newcastle - joy!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

very good gains buddy

were do you live? the daily echo is a nes paper in liverpool? just thought that was were the name for the journal come from?


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Haha the name is because I run Echo Supplements - we're based in slough and I didn't know about the Echo paper when we named it - I've heard it from loads of people though!

Thanks for the compliment by the way, I find it really hard to gauge whether I'm actually improving all the time even when lifts are getting stronger and weight is going up, from day to day you don't notice!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Strong benching mate :thumb:


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Really? Thanks lol I think my perception of 'normal' and 'strong' are way off - the guy that spotted me on my last set was benching 150kg!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I can get 100kg for 2 lol. So strong for me mate. Is all relative


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I know, I do have a tendency of ONLY looking at the strongest guy in the gym and thinking that I'm lifting naff all lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea if lifts are going up then you are heading the right way buddy!

i only know paper as i lived in liverpool with my cousins for a few months when i was 17 lol i did get that you work for echo lol i was taking the p1ss really mate lol


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

SHOULDERS AND ARMS

The heaters were on in the gym - happy days!!

* 5mins X-Trainer Warmup

* DB Press (with 1min rest between)

o 20kg x 10, 8/2, 10, 6/2/2

* DB Lat Raise (30sec rest between)

o 10kg x 10, 10, 10

* Upright Rows

o 40kg x 10

o 45kg x 6

o 50kg x 4

* Push Press (first time doing these)

o 20kg x 6

o 22.5kg x 4

o 25kg x 2

* Standing BB Curls (30sec rest between)

o 30kg x 10

o 35kg x 8, 8, 5/5

* Seated DB Curls (30sec rest)

o 15kg x 5/3, 5/3

o 12.5kg x 5/3, 8

* Smith Close Grip Press

o Bar (warmup) x 10

o 10kg each side x 12

o 15kg each side x 12

o 20kg each side x 8

o 20kg each side x 12

* Standing French Press

o 20kg x 10

o 25kg x 10, 8, 8

* Wrist Rolls (actually supersetted with the reverse curls)

o 25kg x 12, 12, 10, 10

* Reverse Curls

o 25kg x 10, 10, 8/4, 10

'phew forgot how intense these workouts are!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well thats what builds muscle buddy heavy weight and high intensity!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> well thats what builds muscle buddy heavy weight and high intensity!


Yeah I know I've been doing higher weight with more rest recently though!!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

LEGS + LOWER BACK

6mins X-Train Warmup

Squats - very deep and slow

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 8

Lunges

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

Seated Leg Curls

75(lb) x 15

105 x 12

120 x 10

135 x 8

Standing Calf Raise

88kg x 15, 15

79kg x 15, 15, 15

SLDL

40kg x 12 warmup

60kg x 10

70kg x 6

80kg x 4

Good Mornings - First time doing these!

Bar x 10 Warmup

30kg x 10

40kg x 6

50kg x 4

Crunches - 5 x 25

Got to drive to Newcastle tomorrow - not *entirely* sure doing legs as my last workout was a good idea lol!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

as long as the set is intense and till failure then its all good buddy


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Did the same chest and back workout yesterday despite having a bit of a cold - feeling pretty rough today so giving the gym a miss


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon mate. :thumb:


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks! I hate being even a little bit ill - my g/f must have the patience of a saint to put up with me when I have a cold lol. My uncle always complained when he visited newcastle he came back south with a bug I think I'm getting that!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

CARDIO

10mins X-Train Warmup

20mins 'Hill' Program on treadmill

10mins Rowing

20mins 'Hill' program on x-trainer

Currently weighing in at 14st 10lb / 93kg


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

SHOULDERS + ARMS

DB Press

10kg warmup x 10

20kg x 10, 8/2

17.5kg x 6/4, 5/5

DB Lat Raise

10kg x 10

7.5kg x 10, 10, 12

Heavy Upright Row (cheat)

40kg x 10

50kg x 6

60kg x 4

Push Press

20kg x 8

22.5kg x 4 drop to 20kg x 2

22.5kg x 4

Barbell Curls

35kg x 10, 8, 8, 5/2/1

Seated DB Curl

12.5kg x 8, 8

10kg x 8, 8

Smith GCBP

20kg each side x 10

25kg x 10, 9

20kg x 9

Barbell French Press

25kg x 8, 8, 7

20kg x 8

Wrist Rolls

25kg x 12, 12, 12, 12

Reverse Curls

25kg x 8, 8, 8, 8


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

LEGS + LOWER BACK

Squats - very strict reps, just below parallel

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

Barbell Lunges - these really killed me!

60kg x 12, 12, 12, 12

Seated Leg Curl

120lb x 12

135 x 12, 10

135 x 8 drop to 105 x 6

Standing Calf Raise

79kg x 12, 12

70kg x 15

61kg x 15

SLDL

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

100kg x 4

Good Mornings

30kg x 10

40kg x 6

50kg x 4

Crunches - 5 x 25

Had my ipod in today and finished about 10mins earlier than normal, guess chatting and mincing around does take up too much time. No distractions = better workout!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow sore legs today! Did an 'upper body cardio' circuit session which was 1min 30sec on the heavy bag followed by 3mins of Pressups, Abwork, Tri Dips continuously (so like 15 reps straight onto...) then a minute rest. Managed 7 rounds on the bag and 6 x 3min circuit really tired now!!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

CARDIO - 45mins on the x-trainer, boring as can be but my g/f likes a lie in on a sunday so might as well train!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

CHEST + BACK

5min Rowing

Bench Press

70kg x 12

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

100kg x 8 (2 spotted)

Incline DB Press

27.5kg x 8, 8

22.5kg x 8, 8

DB Pullovers

20kg x 8, 8, 8, 8

Pull Ups x 25

Bent Over Row

50kg Over-Hand x 10, 10

50kg Under-Hand x 10, 10

Deadlift

80kg x 10

100kg x 6

120kg x 4

Assisted (50lb) Pullup x 25

Cunches 5 x 25


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Following as always mate, keep up the good job bud.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Cheers! I'm finding I'm losing a noticeable amount of fat already - my g/f has noticed at least lol. Feeling really good at the moment I should be in a shape I'm happy with in a month or two


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

CARDIO - 1 hour on the cross trainer, you'd think this would be a YAWN but was reading the new issue of fighting fit so was quite inspirational reading joe calzaghe's articles, basically amounts to do the hardest work imaginable and succeed - a good way to think! Also have my new playlist on the ipod so going to change that a little today.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

SHOULDERS + ARMS

Dumbell Press

17.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 5 ROP 17.5kg x 3

17.5kg x 5/2/1

DB Lat Raise (strict)

7.5kg x 10, 10, 10, 8

Heavy Upright Row (legs helping)

45kg x 10

55kg x 6

60kg x 4

Push Press

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 6

22.5kg x 4

Barbell Curls

35kg x 10, 8

30kg x 6/2

25kg x 5/3

Seated DB Curl

10kg x 8, 8, 5/3, 5/3

Smith CGBP

20kg each side x 10, 10, 10, 6/4

Barbell French Press

25kg x 8, 8

17.5kg x 10, 10

Wrist Rolls

25kg x 12, 12, 12, 12

Reverse Curls

25kg x 10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

EchoSupplements said:


> Also have my new playlist on the ipod so going to change that a little today.


Reminds me, mines due for a change!!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

*FRIDAY - LEGS +LOWER BACK *

5mins Warmup

Squats

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 8

Barbell Lunges - these are SO hard!!

60kg x 12, 12, 12, 12

Seated Leg Curl

135lb x 10, 10, 10, 10

Calf Raises

70kg x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

SLDL

60kg x 10

90kg x 6

100kg x 4

Good Mornings

45kg x 10

55kg x 6

65kg x 4

Finished early (thank you ipod - no more daydreaming!) so did some leg stretching and the following ab work

Reverse Crunch x 20, 20

Crunches x 20, 20

Side to Side x 30, 30

Great workout I can't BELIEVE how much time I save by listening to music I must WASTE 5-10mins chatting or daydreaming without it!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

CIRCUITS TODAY - SAME AS LAST WEEK

5mins X-Train

Circuit Consisting of:

1min 30sec round on heavy bag

3mins of Pressups, Abwork, Tri Dips repeated no rest

1min Rest

Managed 7 rounds on bag, 6 rounds of the bodyweight circuit


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds intense!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats the plan  Honestly I've never trained as hard as I am right now, and never felt so good (with the exception of my legs and ****... which are feeling yesterdays leg workout!)


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Monday - Chest + Back

5min Row

Bench Press

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 8

100kg x 7 (1 spot)

Incline DB Press

27.5kg x 8, 8

22.5kg x 8, 8

Pullovers

17.5kg x 10, 8, 8, 8

Pullups x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Bent Over Row

Overhand Grip 50kg x 12, 10

Underhand Grip 50kg x 12, 10

Deadlift

80kg x 10

100kg x 6

100kg x 4 (hamstrings were twinging so didn't up the weight)

Assisted Pullups - 50lb Assistance x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Feeling strong


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

CARDIO TODAY - Did 1 hour on the x-trainer it said around 850 cals burned lol dunno if its right I was wearing a hoodie throughout so serious sweat going on!!

Weighed in at 92.5kg so lost half a kilo since last week but not reading too much into that!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

SHOULDERS + ARMS

* 5min X-Train warmup

* DB Press

o 17.5kg x 12, 11, 8

o 15kg x 8

* DB Lat Raise

o 7.5kg x 12, 12, 12, 12

* Heavy Upright Row

o 45kg x 10

o 55kg x 6

o 65kg x 4

* Push Press

o 17.5kg x 10

o 20kg x 6

o 22.5kg x 4

* Barbell Curl

o 35kg x 10, 10

o 25kg x 10, 10

* Seated DB Press

o 10kg x 10, 12, 12, 12

* DB 2 Hand Seated Tri Extension

o 20kg x 12

o 30kg x 10, 10, 8

* Reverse Curls

o 25kg x 10, 12

* Wrist Rolls

o 25kg x 15, 15

And done!!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

LEGS + LOWER BACK

* 5mins X-Train Warmup

* Squats

o 60kg x 12

o 80kg x 12

o 90kg x 10

o 100kg x 6/2

* Lunges

o 60kg x 12, 12, 12, 12

* Leg Curl

o 135lb x 12, 6 DROP 120lb x 4

o 120lb x 10

o 105lb x 12

* Calf Raise

o 70kg x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

* SLDL

o 70kg x 10

o 100kg x 6

o 110kg x 4

* Good Mornings

o 45kg x 10

o 50kg x 6

o 55kg x 4

* Abs

o Crunches x 25, 25

o Reverse x 25, 10 (too sore lol)

o Side to Side x 30


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

BOXING CIRCUIT

* 5mins Warmup on X-Trainer

* Circuit of the following x 4:

o 1min 30sec on heavy bag

o 3mins of pressups, abwork, chins, abs repeated non stop

* Then 5 rounds (1min 30sec) on the maize bag focusing more on technique - one round only left jab, one only right jab, one jab/cross only, one duck and slip only and then one for fun with anything


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

A bit **** actually, its really frustrating as its the only body part I'm not happy with (obviously I'd like EVERYTHING to be better but its really lagging) - been reading of different ways to prioritise a body part without overtraining it - not decided on a change yet but I am going to change back to dumbells from barbell bench as I was making better progress and could feel the pecs much more with dumbells.

Two ideas I'm toying with are:

1) Include a set or two - not heavy - for chest in every workout, I think this is in arnolds encyclopedia - the idea is just to get a better mind-muscle connection for the chest and to keep it more active

2) Add in another chest session on a saturday morning and move these circuits to a cardio day or an evening. Or moving legs to saturday and do chest on friday (so its mon & fri) but this would mess up the routine I'm in a little - decisions decisions!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Might it be worth trying a low volume approach to your chest workout - specifically flat bench? 5 sets of 5 with heavier weight each set. Work up to your current lifts and push the strength levels further. Stronger is bigger. If your gettin 100kg for 7, would expect 115 for 4-5. If you get used to pushing those heavier weights at lower reps, might be what you need to push you to the next level.

Just an idea mate, i know you respond to the high volume stuff. Just think maybe 4 weeks of low reppers could shock you into new growth.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah you may be right - my only concern with that approach is that my shoulders, arms, back etc. have all responded pretty well to volume work. Also I don't have a reliable spotter (by which I mean I train alone and can't expect the rest of the gym to spot me all the time!!) so flat heavy bench is a little dangerous.. might try it with dumbells though.

Another thing is though that with lower bodyfat (its going down well) my chest actually won't look so crap if abs are tighter lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Smith Machine option? Or DBs you can drop if need be? Could just be a mental block due to the not having a spotter. Personally i wouldnt want to work in the 100kg range without my buddy standing over me so understand where your coming from with that mate.


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

EchoSupplements said:


> A bit **** actually, its really frustrating as its the only body part I'm not happy with (obviously I'd like EVERYTHING to be better but its really lagging) - been reading of different ways to prioritise a body part without overtraining it - not decided on a change yet but I am going to change back to dumbells from barbell bench as I was making better progress and could feel the pecs much more with dumbells.
> 
> Two ideas I'm toying with are:
> 
> ...


like the journal mate.......when my chest wasnt responding i changed it up and threw in some isolations like low cable flies to target the lower pecs and the fly machine.

also like yourself i train alone most times so mainly use dbells and on the last set do a burn set so if im on 40kg dbells ill do bout 4-6 reps drop down to 30kg for 6-8 then 20kg for 8-10 then 10kg for 10-12 with no pause inbetween.....hurts like hell but you can eally feel it.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm still thinking here - I'm in a nice routine so may just stick with it and see how it looks with lower body fat in a few weeks and possible add in an extra session every other week and see how I recover.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

CHEST + BACK

* 5mins Rowing

* DB Bench (warmup 17.5kg x 15)

o 30kg x 10

o 35kg x 10, 7/3, 6 drop to 17.5kg x 6

* Incline DB (Sloooow!)

o 22.5kg x 10, 9, 8, 8

* Pullovers

o 17.5kg x 10, 8, 8, 8

* Pullups x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

* Bent Over Row Underhand

o 55kg x 12, 12

* Bent Over Row Overhand

o 55kg x 10, 10

* Deadlift

o 80kg x 10

o 100kg x 6

o 120kg x 4

* Assisted Pullup (50lb assistance) x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

TUESDAY - CARDIO

* 1 hour on the x-trainer - fun fun fun! It said 929 calories apparently


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

WEDS - SHOULDERS + ARMS

* 5mins X-Train

* DB Press

o 10kg x 15 warmup the shoulders

o 17.5kg x 10, 10, 9/1, 6/4

* DB Lat Raise

o 7.5kg x 10, 10, 10, 5/5

* Heavy Upright Row

o 45kg x 10

o 55kg x 6

o 65kg x 3.5

* Push Press

o 17.5kg x 10

o 20kg x 6

o 20kg x 4

* Barbell Curls

o 35kg x 10, 7/3

o 25kg x 8/2, 6/4

* Seated DB Curls (incredible pump lol)

o 10kg x 8/2, 6/4, 6/4, 6/4

* Smith GCBP

o 20kg each side x 10, 10, 10, 5/4

* Overhead Tri DB Press

o 20kg x 8, 8, 10, 10

* Reverse Curls

o 25kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

* Wrist Rolls

o 25kg x 12, 12, 12, 12


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

LEGS + LOWER BACK

Bit of a poor showing today, despite my lifts being improved it took longer and I was never really 'in the zone' throughout - oh well these things happen!

* 5mins X-train

* Squats (low)

o 65kg x 12

o 85kg x 10

o 95kg x 10

o 105kg x 5/5

* Lunges - I feel like I should increase this weight but by the last set it is *hard*

o 60kg x 12, 12, 12, 12

* Leg Curl (Seated)

o 135lb x 12, 8

o 120lb x 12, 12

* Calf Raise (little rest between)

o 70kg x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

* SLDL

o 75kg x 10

o 105kg x 6

o 115kg x 4

* Good Mornings

o 45kg x 10

o 50kg x 6

o 55kg x 4


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Still looking very good mate  When was the last time you took a week off? We all have lack luster days mate, just smash the next session to make up for it :thumb:


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

A week off? Whats one of them lol - I guess Xmas!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Did a 5k run in 28:30 today - I think maybe after legs day wasn't the best time to try it!! I used to be able to do 22-23mins easy on this day in day out so looking to improve this time and do a few runs in the summer

Had an extra 10mins so did a little chest workout basically dumbell press supersetted with dumbell flye, did around 5 sets of each with no rest inbetween for a nice pump


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

1 hours cardio this morning - 1018 calories on the cross trainer how fun lol. Found an old nox pump though and read a magazine so the hour flew by!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow some catching up to do! Here goes...

MONDAY - CHEST + BACK

* DB Bench Press

o 17.5kg warmup x 15

o 30kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

* Decline Bar Press

o 60kg x 10, 9, 10, 10 (very light, go up to 70 next time)

* DB Pullovers

o 17.5kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

* Pullups x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

* Bent Over Row

o Underhand Grip 50kg x 12, 10/5

o Overhand Grip 50kg x 12, 10/5

* Deadlift

o 80kg x 10

o 100kg x 6

o 120kg x 4

* Assisted Pullup (50lb) x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

* Little more chest work - low weight, low rest

o Machine Flye - 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

o Hammer Strenght Chest Press - 20kg each side x 10, 10, 10

TUESDAY - CARDIO

* 15mins X-Train

* 15mins Row

* 15mins Run

WED - SHOULDERS + ARMS

* DB Press

o 17.5kg x12, 10, 8, 6/4

* DB Rear Raise

o 12.5kg x 12, 10, 10, 10

* Heavy Upright Row

o 40kg x 10

o 50kg x 6

o 60kg x 4

* Push Press

o 17.5kg x 10

o 20kg x 6

o 22.5kg x 4

* Barbell Curls

o 35kg x 10, 7/3, 5/5, 5/5

* Seated DB Curls

o 10kg x 10, 6/4, 7/3, 6/4, 5/5

* Smith CGBP

o 20kg each side x 10, 10, 10, 7/3

* French DB Press

o 20kg x 8, 8, 9, 5/5

* Reverse Curls

o 25kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

* Wrist Rolls

o 25kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

FRIDAY - LEGS + L.BACK

* Squats

o 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* Lunges

o 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* Leg Curl Seated

o 120lb x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* Calf Raise Standing

o 79kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* SLDL

o 80kg x 10

o 100kg x 6

o 120kg x 4

* Good Mornings

o 40kg x 10, 10, 10

* EXTRA CHEST WORK

o Chest Machine Flye

+ 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10,10, 10, 10

o Hammer Strength Chest Press

+ 20kg each side x 10, 10, 10, 10, 8, 10, 8


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

SATURDAY - BOXING CIRCUIT

1min 30sec round

20x Pressups

15x Crunches

10x Reverse Crunches

15x Jacknifes

Did the above 9 times then realised I split a knuckle so stopped and did 10mins on the bike!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Writing this on tuesday and the monday workout below HURTS today lol!!

MONDAY - CHEST + BACK

* DB Bench Press

o 17.5kg x 15

o 30kg x 10, 10, 8/2, 7/3, 7/3

* Decline Bench

o 70kg x 10, 8/2, 5/5

o 60kg x 10, 5/4/1

* DB Pullovers

o 20kg x 10, 10

* Machine Flye

o 60kg x 10, 10

* Pull Ups x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

* Bent Over Row - Overarm Grip

o 50kg x 12, 12

* Bent Over Row - Underarm Grip

o 50kg x 12, 12

* Deadlift

o 80kg x 10

o 100kg x6

o 120kg x 4

* Assisted Pullup (50lb) x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

* Extra Chest Work with 10mins left...

* Machine Flye...

o 70kg x 10, 10, 60kg x 10, 10

* .. Supersetted with Hammer Strength Chest Press

o 25kg each side x 8, 8, 8

TUESDAY - CARDIO

* 1 hour reading MD on the cross trainer, managed 990 cals - frustratingly close to 1k even though it means nowt I was a bit disappointed!

Weighed in at 14st 5lb / 91kg with joggers on so probably another pound lighter in real terms as I usually wear shorts when getting weighed - thats between 1.5 and 2kg in a week - too fast? Not sure!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

THURSDAY - LEGS + L.BACK (... and spare time lol)

* 5mins X-Train Warmup

* Squats (30sec rest)

o 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* Lunges

o 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* Leg Curl

o 120lb x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* Calf Raise

o 79kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* SLDL

o 80kg x 10

o 100kg x 6

o 100kg x 4

* Good Mornings

o 40kg x 10, 10, 10

* Now the above workout was done at a very high pace - finished in 30mins... leaving me 25mins to fill lol so...

* Machine Chest Flye...

o 60kg x 10, 10, 50kg x 7/3, 5/5

* ... Supersetted with Hammer Strength Chest Press

o 20kg each side x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* Abs - crunches, hanging leg raises, 'perfect ab' machine crunches.. for 10mins

Feeling good after that workout lol *quite* a bit of volume though!!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

FRIDAY - SHOULDERS + ARMS

* DB Press

o 17.5kg x 10, 10, 6/4, 5/5, 5/3/2

* Front DB Raise

o 10kg x 10, 10, 7/3

* Rear DB Raise

o 12.5kg x 10, 10

* Heavy Upright Row

 o 40kg x 10

o 50kg x 6

o 60kg x 4

* Push Press

o 17.5kg x 10

o 22.5kg x 6

o 22.5kg x 4

* Barbell Curls

o 35kg x 10, 7/3, 5/5, 5/3/2

o 25kg x 5/5

* Seated DB Curls

o 10kg x 10, 6/4, 10, 7/3, 5/3/2

* Skulls

o 25kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

o 30kg x 10 (better weight for next time)

* Cable Pushdown

o 30kg x 10, 10, 10, 6/4, 7/3

* Reverse Curls

o 25kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* Wrist Rolls

o 25kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

SERIOUS volume love it!!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Geez that's a lot of volume. You seem to respond very well to it tho so crack on bud!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Its easy lol my philosophy is simple - 30 seconds rest, timed on the clock (not in my head). If I can't manage a set then drop the weight - by making the rest periods the focus of the workout it makes sure the training is intense.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

CARDIO TODAY - Did 30mins x-trainer, 15mins treadmill and 15mins cycle. Using Reflex's 'The Edge' carb drink and from first impressions its good stuff


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

MONDAY - CHEST + BACK

* DB Bench

o 17.5kg x 15 warmup

o 30kg x 10, 10, 10, 8/4, 6/4

* Decline Bench

o 70kg x 10, 7/3, 5/5

o 60kg x 8/2

* DB Pullovers

o 20kg x 10, 10

* Machine Flye

o 70kg x 10

o 70kg x 5 drop to 60kg x 5

* Pull ups x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

* Bent Over Row

o Underhand Grip - 55kg x 12, 8/4

o Overhand Grip - 55kg x 12, 8/4

* Deadlift

o 80kg x 10

o 100kg x 6

o 125kg x 4

* Assisted Pullup (40lb) x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

* Hammer Strenght High Row Machine

o 30kg each side x 12

o 40kg x 10

o 50kg x 8

And done - found it a bit tough going today!!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Tuesday morning cardio - a bit boring but 2 scoops jack3d helped lol, managed 1 hour x-trainer which told me 1050 cals and just over 9km. Took off my jumper at the end and had steam coming off my neck - result!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

What can I say I'm amazing [  ] lol

WEDS - LEGS + L.BACK

* Squats

o 60kg x 10, 10, 10

* Front Squats

o 30kg x 10, 10, 10 - trying to get the technique nailed - tough 

* Lunges

o 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

* Leg Curl

o 120lb x 10, 10, 9, 10

* Calf Raise

o 85kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* SLDL

o 80kg x 10

o 100kg x 6

o 110kg x 4

* Good Mornings

o 40kg x 10, 10

o 50kg x 6

* Extra time so some chest work..

* Chest Press Hammer Strenght Machine

o 20kg each side x 10, 30e x 10, 6/4, 20each x 10

* Machine Flye

o 60kg x 10

o 55kg x 10

o 50kg x 10

o 45kg x 10

o 40kg x 10 (no rest between sets)

FRIDAY - SHOULDERS + ARMS

* DB Press

o 17.5kg x 10, 10, 6/4, 4/3/2

* Rear DB Raise

o 12.5kg x 10, 10, 10

* Side Lat Raise

o 10kg x 10, 10, 10

* Heavy Up Row

o 40kg x 10

o 55kg x 6

o 60kg x 4

* Push Press

o 17.5kg x 10

o 22.5kg x 6

o 25kg x 4

* Barbell Curls

o 35kg x 10, 10, 5/3/2

o 25kg x 5/5, 5/5

* Seated DB Curl

o 10kg x 10, 10, 5/5, 6/4, 5/5, 5/5

* Skulls

o 30kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* Cable Pushdown

o 35kg x 10

o 40kg x 10

o 45kg x 10

o 50kg x 10

o 55kg x 10

o 60kg x 5/3 (no rest between these sets)

* Reverse Curls

o 30kg x 10, 10, 7/3, 10

* Wrist Rolls

o 30kg x 10, 10, 10, 8

Wicked workout - gave some superpump max a try and its much better than the original for me - didn't make me feel sick and had a great workout although I always do on arms day [  ]


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

CARDIO SATURDAY - Did 45mins boxing circuit, just 2min round followed by a minute skipping, then sets of pressups, crunches, dips etc.

Finished off with 10mins on the bike because I went and cracked my knuckle open again - need to stop being a cheap git and et some new gel wraps!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

MONDAY - CHEST

Got to the gym late on Monday so did chest instead of chest+back for the week, went for a push then flye then push.. routine

* DB Bench

o W/Up 17.5kg x 10

o 30kg x 10

o 35kg x 10

o 40kg x 6, 4

o 35kg x 5

* Pec Dec - 90lb x 10, 8, 10

* Incline Bar Press

o 40kg x 10

o 50kg x 10

o 60kg x 5

o 50kg x 8

o 40kg x 8

* Machine Flye

o 60kg x 12, 70kg x 8, 80kg x 5, 70kg x 6, 60kg x 7

* DB 'Round World' 10kg x 10, 12.5kg x 8, 8

* Machine Chest Press - 20kg each side x 10, 9

And TUESDAY - CARDIO

* 1 hour on X-Trainer, 1000cals according to the machine

* Weight - 14st 6lb, so 2lb up on last week which is disappointing but I've been away over the weekend eating some less than ideal food and drink so no real surprise!!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

WEDS - LEGS + L.BACK

* Squats - 70kg x 10, 10, 10

* Front Squats - 30kg x 10, 10, 10 - starting to get a feel for the movement, will up the weight next week

* Lunges - 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

* Leg Curls - 120lb x 10, 10, 10, 10

* Calf Raises - 88kg x 15, 97 x 10, 106 x 10, 115 x 10, 124 x 8 (stepping through the weights, minimal rest)

* SLDL - 80kg x 10, 100kg x 6, 115kg x 4

* Good Mornings - 45kg x 8, 8, 8, 8

Took thursday and friday off - needed a little extra rest!

SATURDAY - SHOULDERS + ARMS

* Dumbell Press - 17.5kg x 10, 10, 10, 6/4

* Rear Raise - 15kg x 10, 10, 10

* Front Raise - 12.5kg x 10, 10, 10 (supersetted with rear raises)

* Heavy Upright Rows - 40kg x 10, 55kg x 6, 60kg x 4

* Push Press - 17.5kg x 10, 22.5kg x 6, 25kg x 4

* Barbell Curls - 35kg x 10, 6/4, 5/3/2, 25kg x 5/5, 5/5

* Seated DB Curls - 10kg x 8/2, 5/5, 6/4, 6/4, 5/5

* Skulls - 30kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

* 2 Hand Dumbell Tri Press - 20kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

* Reverse Curls - 25kg x 10, 10, 10

* Wrist Rolls - 30kg x 12, 12, 10

Felt great today after the extra days rest


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Having a heavier week this week, I fancy mixing it up a little

MONDAY - BACK AND CHEST

T Bar Row - 20kg x 12, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 60kg x 6

Deadlift - 100kg x 6, 110kg x 6, 120kg x 5, 130kg x 4, 140kg x 4

Pull ups x 5, 5, 5

Chin ups x 5, 5, 5

Bench - 60kg x 10, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 90kg x 10 (2 spotted), 100kg x 6

Machine Flye - 60kg x 8, 70kg x 6, 80kg x 5, 70kg x 6, 60kg x 8

If this week goes well I'm going to do heavy / light weeks alternating I think.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Err bit of catching up to do took me ages to find this thread!!!

TUESDAY - CARDIO - 30min X-Train, 15min run (short session) - weighing a fatty 92kg

WEDS - LEGS

Front Squat - 40kg x 10, 50kg x 8

Back Squat - 80kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 110kg x 6, 120kg x 3/1

DB Lunges Walking - 20kg each hand x 8 steps each leg (16 total) x 3

SLDL - 80kg x 8, 90kg x 6, 100kg x 4

CHEST

Bench Press - 60kg x 10, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 90kg x 10, 100kg x 6

FRIDAY - SHOULDERS + ARMS

DB Press - 17.5kg x 10, 20kg x 8, 22.5kg x 6

Rear Raise - 15kg x 10, 17.5 x 8, 8

Side Raise - 10kg x 8, 8, 8

Upright Row - 40kg x 8, 7, 8

Push Press - 20kg x 6, 6, 6

Barbell Curl - 35kg x 10, 7/3, 5/3/2, 25kg x 7/3, 5/5

Seated DB Curl - 10kg x 8/2, 5/5, 10, 10

Cable Pushdown - 30kg x 10, 40kg x 10, 6, 35kg x 6

DB O'head Tri Press - 20kg x 10, 10, 10

MON - BACK + CHEST

Pullups x 5, 5, 5, 5

Chinups x 5, 5, 5, 5

Barbell Row - 50kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 80kg x 8, 80kg x 6, 40kg x 10

Bench Press - 60kg x 12, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 90kg x 6, 100kg x 5

TUESDAY (today) - Cardio, did 15mins x-train, 15mins interval running, 20mins circuits (various pressups, pullups, dips, skipping, abwork etc).

'phew caught up!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

LEGS + L.BACK TODAY!

Was a low weight high rep workout with at MOST 45sec rest between sets - more like 30 on everything but SLDL

Squats - 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Barbell Lunges - 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

SLDL - 80kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Good Mornings - 40kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

With 10mins left did a little chest

Bench - 60kg x 12, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 90kg x 6, 100kg x 4, 105kg x 3


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

FRIDAY - SHOULDERS + ARMS

* DB Press - 17.5kg x 10, 10, 10, 6/4, 10

* Superset of rear raise and side lat raise with 17.5kg and 10kg resp. for 3 x 10 each

* Heavy Upright Row - 40kg x 8/2, 50kg x 6, 60kg x 4

* Push Press - 20kg x 10, 22.5kg x 6, 25kg x 4

* Barbell Curl - 35kg x 10, 10, 5/5, 25kg x 7/3, 5/5, 7/3

* DB Curl - 10kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* Smith CGBP - 20kg each side x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* DB Overhead French Press - 25kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

* Reverse Curl - 25kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

SATURDAY - 5km Run - 25mins 51 seconds, with REAL sore hamstrings from the SLDL on weds lol, could easily do under 25mins if I was fully 'ready' - will look to do that next week!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

MONDAY - CHEST + BACK

* T-Bar Row - 20kg x 15, 30kg x 12, 40kg x 10, 50kg x 8, 60kg x 6, 70kg x 4, 80kg x 3

* Bench Press - 60kg x 15, 70kg x 12, 80kg x 10, 90kg x 8, 100kg x 4 ( plus 2 spotted ), 110kg x 4 (2 spotted)

* Chins x 5, 5, 5 // s'set with // Pullups x 5, 5, 5

* Incline Bench DB Press - 27.5kg x 10, 30kg x 8, 32.5kg x 5 ( plus 1 spotted )

* Superset - Machine Flye - 60kg x 10, 10, 10 with Flat DB Press 20kg x 10, 10, 10

TUESDAY - CARDIO + CIRCUIT

* 15mins X-Train

* 15mins Treadmill

* Circuit x 7 times

o Pressupx (12)

o Chins (8)

o Lunges (12)

o Dips (8)

o Abwork (15)

o Skipping (100)

WEIGH IN: 91kg but with joggers on instead of the usual shorts so more like 90.5 at least!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

OK I know I might open myself up to a world of grief here (if anyone reads my journal haha) but I'm skipping legs this week - reason being first my hams are STILL tight off last weeks SLDLs, I felt like I was pushing it hard but a full weeks pain is a lot for me! Second I am going to do the 5km run every saturday morning (unless my legs falls off after some creepie crawlie bit me!) I think so I want to get a good time, and sore legs doesn't help!

So today was shoulders + arms...

* DB Press - 17.5kg x 10, 20kg x 8, 22.5kg x 8, 25kg x 5

* Supersetted:

o Rear delt raise - 17.5kg x 10, 10, 10

o Upright Barbell Row - 35kg x 8, 8, 8

* Push Press - 17.5kg x 10, 20kg x 8, 22.5kg x 6, 25kg x 4

* Barbell Curl - 25kg x 12, 30kg x 10, 35kg x 8, 40kg x 6

* Skulls - 25kg x 12, 30kg x 10, 35kg x 8, 40kg x 6

* DB Curl - 10kg x 12, 12.5kg x 10, (missed 15kg as someone was using them and didn't look in a hurry!) 17.5kg x 6, 6

* 2 Hand Tricep O'head ext - 20kg x 15, 25kg x 10, 30kg x 8, 35kg x 7

* Supersetted:

o Reverse Curl - 25kg x 12, 30kg x 10, 35kg x 8

o Wrist Roll - 30kg x 12, 12, 12

My rear delts I think are looking pretty good, and tris were really strong (for me!) today


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

OK managed 24:08 in the 5km - then did the following workout this morning - just trying something out, vaguely full body with a bit of volume but not following a routine as such!

Feel free to comment on it though, I'm considering switching to 2 x workouts with weights (like this) one focusing on arms, the other (this one) on shoulders in addition to legs, back, chest. This one has quads (front squat) and the other has hams (SLDL) on wednesday. Then 2 x circuit sessions, and a 5km on saturday... will see how this week pans out!

T-Bar Row - 40kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

DB Bench Press (flat) - 30kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

Deadlift - 80kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

Rear DB Raise - 17.5kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

Front Squat - 40kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

Side DB Raise (strict form) - 5kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

Push Press - 20kg x 8, 8, 17.5kg x 8, 8

Machine Chest Flye (had 5 mins left, not planned!) - 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10


----------

